# Porcupine *Huge Cutt!!*



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

My brother and I always go fishing on his birthday(Jan. 6) Normally we head to Strawberry, but this year we decided to stay closer to home and try for Kokanee at Porcupine. When we got there it didn't look good, the ice looked really fractured and had water on top. We decided to head towards the back, and try for an easier route onto the ice, and possibly safer. Once in the back, I still didn't think the ice was safe, so I sent my brother out to check the thickness instead. When he walked out, drilled the first hole, and yelled back "Safe!" It was game on! So I excitedly grabbed all my gear and ran onto the ice. I stopped at that first hole and decided it was far enough! I was in 17ft of water and sat down to fish. Well, it was slow. No kokanee. BUT! When we decided to leave, I turned around to pack my stuff, when BAM! My pole about fell in! I set the hook and knew right then I was in trouble! I only had on 4lb test, and this was bigger than four pounds! I called over to my brother for some help, and he thought I was joking! Eventually he came over, and seen the monster through the hole. After a 40 minute fight I was able to land this 27" 8lb Cutthorat pig at the Pig! I threw my hands up like Rocky! They probably heard me yelling down in Logan! After all that excitement, I ran to the jeep to grab my camera, and realized my cars battery was dead! In the rush to get on the ice earlier, I had left my lights on! Well, I couldn't even get mad. I was to busy trying to wipe the grin off my face!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Porcupine*

Saweet!!!! Thats a big one for Procipine... i grew up fishing and swimming there.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Porcupine*

Congrats! That's a sweet fish. Glad you got that one to make up for the rest of your day.

What did you use?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Porcupine*

Dang nice fish!!! Good on you!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Porcupine*

Good looking fish.
After talking with you, Korey wants to go there next week.
Perhaps the Kokanee will want to play by then.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Porcupine*

VERY NICE!! Happy Birthday little bro.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Porcupine*

Bad ass!!! Didn't think pig had cutts like that!! Whoa! ?
Happy b day Ken


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Porcupine*

Nice fish, smells like dinner


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Porcupine*

Good way to spend a birthday and awesome fish.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Porcupine*

WoW!!!

That is one big beautiful fish. Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Porcupine*

SWEET, Great way to start off the new Year. I'd be jumping up and down too.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Porcupine*



Grandpa D said:


> Good looking fish.
> After talking with you, Korey wants to go there next week.
> Perhaps the Kokanee will want to play by then.


I know somewhere the Kokanee love to play! :O•-: 
Perhaps we could trade, and help me find where any "warm water" species like to play! :O||:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Porcupine*

Nice one!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP! Congrats Ton on making roughin its snapshot of the week tonight! Local celebrity status! :O||:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's great to see that you won the Snapshot prize.
We have has several Forum Members win the top prize on Roughin It.
That's Awesome!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG Ton on making snap-shot-of-da-week...nice job super catch...you've been smacking them fish on the hard deck...CONGRATS. Well Done and continued success to you and folks you fish with this hard deck season...very well deserved great meeting you several times also


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice fish!! And congrats, I saw you and Bears Butt on the Roughin' it Outdoors snapshot of the week!


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Great fish. They showed your picure on "Roughin It Outdoors!" You're famous.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go!!

Dangit, I missed Roughin' It Outdoors


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats on making the picture show! There were three UWN members right in a row - Ton Def, Bears Butt and 5wtrod. 8)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice!    :shock: 8) :lol: :mrgreen: _(O)_ o-||


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nothin like pulling a nice Cutt through the ice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

****, I was wondering who the heck was yelling so loud. I heard you in Hooper.

Very nice fish!!!!!!


----------

